

Patched bash is still vulnerable in some contexts - jimrandomh
http://seclists.org/oss-sec/2014/q3/671

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8365158](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8365158).

